# Anyone else experience bolt failure on oil pump assembly?



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

07 passage wagon 2.0t fsi with 72k. All maintenance done. Bolt on balance shaft that holds cog that drives oil pump chain broke into two pieces. Chain wore hole in seal plate causing oil leak. Similar to 3.6 issue but different bolt. This should not happen at 72k. :-(


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

pics?


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

I have pictures but not sure how to post them here.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*gear crooked due to broken bolt*

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Mh27rtw10NlXWBuERtixor8hTG6tjg1dWvftFnNfUOA?feat=directlink


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*broken bolt*

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rZbC4aZVDbL3_gr5X8ma_b8hTG6tjg1dWvftFnNfUOA?feat=directlink


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

I guess I am just the lucky one to have this problem.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

**** that sucks...

and iirc, someone had a similar issue months ago, but that went away super quick.

I just had my pan off not but last month and everything was great... but now Im thinking I need to drop it again and maybe change out that bolt just for peace of mine or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Happens to our race cars and Stage 4 cars.

This is why we do this:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I was always under the impression that balance shafts were needed in 4 bangers?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balance_shaft


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Krieger said:


> I was always under the impression that balance shafts were needed in 4 bangers?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balance_shaft


Theoretically, yes.

However, the situation we have here is that the addition of the balance shafts is making the engines less reliable than not having balance shafts at all.

For the 2.0 TSI, the balance shafts are relocated to a more reliable design/location and thus, we don't have to delete them for Motorsport or Stage 4.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

thats very interesting... I would think that no balance shafts plus massive torque applied to that crank over and over again would cause some serious damage or crank walk or something?

always something interesting/ weird with this motor. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Krieger said:


> thats very interesting... I would think that no balance shafts plus massive torque applied to that crank over and over again would cause some serious damage or crank walk or something?
> 
> always something interesting/ weird with this motor. :beer:


Exactly, but the balance shafts fail before the crank walks.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ah, I see. so its basically easier to delete the balance shafts and just get a really good crank and secure the hell out of it and shoot for the stars.

thanks for clarifying. :beer:


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

What year did vw switch to the new design?


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

My 2006 Passat 2.0T FSI had a balance shaft assembly failure at 61,000 miles. The failure occurred on a cold start and the lack of oil pressure and metal fragments ruined the engine in less than the 20 seconds it took for the oil pressure warning to come on. I shut the car off the instant I realized something wasn't right. The car was just out of warranty but VWoA stepped up and replaced the engine for free. Unfortunately, I do not have any pictures and I'm not sure if it was the bolt failure.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*thanks for the reply. not sure that the damage does not go further than a broken bolt. dealer is diagnosing.*



pretendcto said:


> My 2006 Passat 2.0T FSI had a balance shaft assembly failure at 61,000 miles. The failure occurred on a cold start and the lack of oil pressure and metal fragments ruined the engine in less than the 20 seconds it took for the oil pressure warning to come on. I shut the car off the instant I realized something wasn't right. The car was just out of warranty but VWoA stepped up and replaced the engine for free. Unfortunately, I do not have any pictures and I'm not sure if it was the bolt failure.


 I will post what I find out.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*Balance Shaft failure is what it was.*

Dealer service advisors says engine needs replaced to the tune of $8800.

VW of America will not do more than a $1500 loyalty certificate good towards repair or trade.

Not too pleased.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

72k and these engines are falling apart like they were made in china.

and VW/ audi wont even back it up? screw that.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*cam follower failure connected*

I have a strong feeling that the cam follower failure and cam shaft replacement earlier on my car are related to the balance shaft failure. The cam shaft failure most likely left some debris that caused the failure of the balance shaft assembly. I have not given up on VW of A yet. Still arguing with them. They really should take care of me in this case.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

dennis said:


> Dealer service advisors says engine needs replaced to the tune of $8800.
> 
> VW of America will not do more than a $1500 loyalty certificate good towards repair or trade.
> 
> Not too pleased.


I'd call VWOA again and ask them why a maintained engine is only lasting 72K miles. Make sure you have receipts.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

A new engine? Really? unless the the motor siezed from lack of oil pressure or the balance shaft itself failed, I don't see why. Dealerships don't seem to want to repair anything, they just want to replace stuff. All of it's available seperately according to ETKA, At worst you can buy the entire differential housing (#06D103295K) which is the balance shaft oil pump sprockets and everything for about $1070 from 1stvwparts.com.

That bolt is listed as M8x22, Arp sells boltsthat are stronger than SAE grade 9 in 5mm increments. You can replace it with a M8x20 or M8x25 ARP bolt pretty cheap.


----------



## Yoda1 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Replaced engine*

My first post.
Oil pump seized up ar around 90K miles on a 2006 A3. Started the car at work after being parked for 6 hours and it sounded like a diesel tractor. Had it towed to a shop to find out the tensioner had broken. After the tensioner had been replaced, there was a single clank noise and the engine refused to turn. The oil pump had frozed and caused the timing belt to skip. After examining the failed and potentially failed parts and considering the labor alone to diagnose and find all the busted parts, I figured it was more feasable to get another engine. Also, I had severe camshaft wear from a worn out cam follower as well. 
The bolt on the oil pump was totally rung out.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

FUUUUCCCCCKKKK. im at 85,000 now... how often is this happening?

anyone who works at a dealership, please chime in.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

That is ridiculous!


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Subscribed. 

Reading posts like this makes me want to trade in my car. :banghead:


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

MFZERO said:


> That is ridiculous!


X2


----------

